# Beretta Nano vs. Kahr cm9



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Has anyone owned or shot either of these guns? I am having trouble deciding between the two and was curious to hear any first hand feedback. Thanks


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Get you a Kahr.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I owned the CM9, it is a great gun.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

+1 for kahr. Just as good as a glock, but smaller and lighter. I have a cm9 pm9 and p380 ....they are the only ones in my pistol collection that I trust with my life. I would trust my glock but can't conceal it.:thumbsup:
Just be sure to honor the 200 round break in period and it will never fail you.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

*kahr*

I have a cw-9. Because it's light, it's got a bit of muzzle climb/jump, but I've put over 200 rds down the pipe with zero FTF or eject. It's a very solid pistol and it's very accurate. I noticed something else too, I took it down about 30 rds ago... I'd never cleaned before, there was no build up or gummyness anywhere. I ran a brush and patch down the barrel and wiped out the grooves and it's good to go. It just didn't seem to build up alot of crap.


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

I have had both. Now I don't have a Nano, but have two Kahrs. There really is no comparison. My Kahr has become my EDC, and I have total faith in it.
Good luck, and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I love my CM9...:thumbsup:


----------

